# Gary Lincoff on Martha Stewart..vid



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

The author of my first shroom book on Martha Stewart.
I caught this on the tube the other day and seen Rex
had a link on his facebook page to it. so...

*http://www.marthastewart.com/article/guide-to-wild-mushrooms?video_id=0&autonomy_kw=gary*

I like the fact that he brought in some corts to show a comparison to
blewits. And Martha was right, some corts do smell real good.

mike


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Michigan Mike said:


> The author of my first shroom book on Martha Stewart.
> I caught this on the tube the other day and seen Rex
> had a link on his facebook page to it. so...
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Mike This was a very great show. The only thing I don't like about Lincoff, is his book, with slang names. I believe every new mushroom hunter should learn the Latin names for mushrooms . When he says Beef steak mushroom , it could be a number of mushrooms ,Fistulina hepatica or Gyromitra esculenta . One is poison, the other edible. I love his book, but you have to do to much index searching. I may be old fashion, but please learn the latin names . They work in every part of the world.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree with the latin names, but they too are becoming confusing.

I saw the show, embarrassed to say, it was pretty good. If Martha woulda kept her big mouth shut it'a been even better.


----------

